# how do i get the best results whilst using steroids?



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

i have been on a course for 7 weeks now, i've put on plenty of size and have got stronger! But i dont seem to be getting as ripped as i would of liked! has anyone got any tips??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Depends on what your goals are dude?? Bulking, Cutting?? What sort of cardio you doing etc??

Geo


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

drop the body fat if you want to get ripped, may want to read up on dieting mate


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

am on testostrone propanate and ethranate pal? av bin keepin to a low fat diet and bin doin cardio!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

If you listed your diet and maybe training in detail along with some stats i.e. height, weight, age you could get better advice.

Low fat isn't necessary and is in fact a hindrance. Fat is not bad per se.

You are probably carrying water as suggested due to some aromatisation.

May I ask why you are running both prop and enanthate? Prop at the start and end I would understand but if you're 7 weeks in why both?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Bigred! said:


> i have been on a course for 7 weeks now, i've put on plenty of size and have got stronger! But i dont seem to be getting as ripped as i would of liked! has anyone got any tips??


 Yeah amazingly enough steriods are not a magic potion that make you huge strong and ripped all at once:rolleyes:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

hey mate post up your diet ie meal 1. meal 2 meal 3 and so on.

What is your goals and what height weight age body fat %?

How many days a week do u train and would you do much cardio? how many mg are you taking each week?


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats were i have been going wrong i have been bulking,cutting,dieting and gaining all at once no fooking way!:laugh:


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

am on 2ml of each a wk m8y!


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

23,5.11,13st 6pounds


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

so the best way is to get throught the enan first to bulk up the go on to the propanate?


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

thats how i had bin told to take off a lad at the gym!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bigred! said:


> so the best way is to get throught the enan first to bulk up the go on to the propanate?


It's upto you.

It's like this - the enan is slow release so you don't have to jab as often which is obviously good. When you come to finish your cycle you wait 2 weeks for the enan to clear your system (as being a long ester it takes this long), then you run PCT. I hope you know what PCT is and have it planned.

In the 2 weeks you could run the prop to cover that empty time as it will leave your system much quicker.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you say you have been on a low fat diet....why?

what are your carb totals?

are you eating enough protein for your weight?

you may be sensative to carbs....

you need good fats in your diet have you got these in?

because you have said you are on a good diet with low fats you must know what you are eating (weights/measures) so post up your diet meal by meal this will allow us to help you get the most out of your cycle for you....

steroids will not rip you up they will build muscle whilst bulking and maintain muscle mass whilst dieting......

can you detail your exact cycle please.....info like

length

steroids used

dose

planned PCT

how many cycles before?


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

a m8 ov mine at the gym told me to stack the two! i was on suss and deca before that! he told me to stack them aswell


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats nice can you answer all the questions and please do not use text speak us older guys have trouble reading your posts


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

breakfast: 5 weatabix/porridge with skimmed milk

snack: protein shake

dinner:bake potateos with tuna/chicken extra light mayo

snackrotein bar/shake

tea:steamed chicken and veg

that just and example


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

i train four nites a week 2 hours a nite.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I would deffo add another meal or 2 in there mate!


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Bigred! said:


> i train four nites a week 2 hours a nite.


IMO 3 nights per week up to 1 hour is plenty it is possible to over train this can hinder gains

N


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

With what you have put up there mate i would get your diet sorted before steriods, I think you should add at least another 2 meals in there, It seems you have not got much carbs in your diet think about adding another meal with chicken and pasta or chicken and rice with veg and if eating is a hard thing for you try adding a wieght gain drink with protein in there as well.

There is a excellent sticky on eating to grow on this board mate take a read of it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigred! said:


> breakfast: 5 weatabix/porridge with skimmed milk


where is the protein



Bigred! said:


> snack: protein shake


 should add good fats



Bigred! said:


> dinner:bake potateos with tuna/chicken extra light mayo


how much tuna?



Bigred! said:


> snackrotein bar/shake


 should add good fats



Bigred! said:


> tea:steamed chicken and veg


again good fats should be added

what is your PWO meal/shake?

you diet is poor at best mate you have no good fats very little protein and hardly any carbs....in my opinion you should of spent more time in getting the diet side sorted before you jumped into steroids......yes you will gain weight on steroids but with this diet you will not keep much of what you gain and the gain will be poor.....go to the diet article section and research diets....


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

cheers pal thanks for the advice! am just a beginner at this game an have been doing it will little to no help from anyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigred! said:


> cheers pal thanks for the advice! am just a beginner at this game an have been doing it will little to no help from anyone


as you have admitted you are a beginner you diet is poor at best yet you have felt you are at such a level to take steroids??

have a look in the article section on dietsthere is a good one in their from gavin kane about mas building if you then have question just ask...


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

cheers m8y


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

the steroids have work in certain ways! iv'e gone from 11st 3pounds to 13st 6pounds.

an i have got a decent shape just not wot u would call "ripped" traps,bice's,tri's and chest have all grown in size. wen i started i was flat benching 50kg's and just yeasterday i hit 100kg so there have bin gains!! ill try and put up sum before and afta pic's pal let u ava look.


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

i just needed info on how to train to maximise the affects?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate your not getting it....

when you stop the gear your gains will disappear because you have not sorted your diet out.....believe me when i say the most anabolic substance we have is food and it is the only way you will not only gain but keep them gains after the cycle.....

as for training then look in the training section....

i have asked nicely please stop typing in text speak it is not allowed


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

ok mate sorry about the text speak!!


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

am sorry if i have annoyed you pal,but the hole point of me signing up to this site was to gain info and help from people such as urself! i had listen to ur advice on diet i was making coverstation and telling you about my progress


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have not annoyed me mate not at all we all start some where i was 8st soaking wet and i knew nothing about anything....we all have questions the only wrong one is the one you don't ask....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bigred! said:


> i have been on a course for 7 weeks now, i've put on plenty of size and have got stronger! But i dont seem to be getting as ripped as i would of liked! has anyone got any tips??


Yea mate, one word, two letters, Diet and AI.

Get this sorted and you can get ripped and big


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Con said:


> Yeah amazingly enough steriods are not a magic potion that make you huge strong and ripped all at once:rolleyes:


There was an earlier question about PCT, have you got your PCT ready? did you run one after your last cycle of Sust/Deca? What compounds are you using?

SD


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

no one i train with has mentioned pct? this mite sound dumb but what is it?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Post Cycle Therapy.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bigred! said:


> no one i train with has mentioned pct? this mite sound dumb but what is it?


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17336-understanding-pct.html

Happy reading and dont forget the search button 

Text speak :cursing:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bigred! said:


> no one i train with has mentioned pct? this mite sound dumb but what is it?


For the sake of your endocrine system, please read the thread posted up by Para.

You need to stop doing steroids now, you dont have the requisite knowledge to do it safely or wisely, at best you will lose your gains and have wasted your money, at worst you will have fcuked up your endocrine system for a while.

Stop listening to some idiot down the gym, stop using and do your research!!

Sorry to sound harsh mate but you are playin with fire and you need a wake up, its not a flame as I am suggesting you research and ask questions afterwards and I am more than happy to help you at that point.

At least you had the sense to come on here and ask about it, anyone else who trains with you and gets advice from this guy should do the same.

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

SportDr said:


> For the sake of your endocrine system, please read the thread posted up by Para.
> 
> You need to stop doing steroids now, you dont have the requisite knowledge to do it safely or wisely, at best you will lose your gains and have wasted your money, at worst you will have fcuked up your endocrine system for a while.
> 
> ...


Amen :thumbup1:


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

ok pal no worries i looked something up bout hcg and how that can make your body start producing testostarone my its self again??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bigred! said:


> ok pal no worries i looked something up bout hcg and how that can make your body start producing testostarone my its self again??


Yes it can help as part of a PCT programme but you will also need Clomid and Nolvadex.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Bigred! said:


> ok pal no worries i looked something up bout hcg and how that can make your body start producing testostarone my its self again??


 This time read the entire article and read up on Hackski's post on this forum and you will get your complete answer:thumbup1:


----------



## p3rry (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys wondering if anyone can help me with what the best diet will be whilst on a cycle of testerone enanthate many thanks ?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Post in the food, diet and nutrition section of the board mate.


----------



## p3rry (Jun 15, 2009)

i havenot started taking it yet as i want to find out the best diet and best PCT so i dont lose what i have gained


----------



## p3rry (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys wondering if anyone can help me on PCT were to get suppliments as will be startin a cycle of testosterone ethanate and would really like to sort PCT out before i start many thanks .


----------



## p3rry (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys just wondering if anyone can help me wit PCT were is the best place for suppliments and how long shall i do it for red should take it 3-5 weeks after last injection then take it for 3-5 weeks is that correct or not many thanks .


----------



## Jesus (Nov 7, 2006)

P3rry you need to read this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html


----------

